# Festplatten Passwort vergessen was tun???



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo erstmal ich habe ein Lenovo Thinkpad w540 und habe ein Festplatten passwort
übers Bios drauf getan und jetzt habe ich es vergessen was soll ich jetzt tun?

könnte ich die festplatte ausbauen und formatieren und sie dann wieder benutzen?
oder muss ich mir eine neue kaufen?

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Tischi89 (1. Februar 2016)

formatieren und wiederbenutzen ist auf jedenfall kein Problem


----------



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Aso danke für die Antwort aber des ist dieses Passwort das im Bios eingestellt wurde


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn du das PW im BIOS eingestellt hast ists doch kein Festplatten sondern ein BIOS-Passwort.

CMOS-Reset per Jumper oder entfernen der Batterie löscht alle BIOS-Passwörter.
Ein BIOS Passwort löschen ? wikiHow


----------



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Ist kein Bios Passwort sondern dieses Festplatten Passwort 

sowas: http://www.ja.axxs.net/images/hdp_icon.jpg


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

Also eine verschlüsselte Festplatte? Dann haste sofern die Verschlüsselung brauchbar und das Passwort halbwegs sicher ist keine Chance außer die Platte zu formatieren.


----------



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Naja nicht so schlimm auf der platte waren keine wichtigen sachen drauf also
könnte ich formatieren windows neu installieren dann würde es laufen????


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn es eine übliche verschlüsselte HDD ist ja.
Einfach von der Windows-CD/DVD/USB-Stick booten, Setup starten, die Partition der Festplatte löschen und eine neue erstellen, darauf Windows installieren.


----------



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn eine unübliche verschlüsselung es wird halt immer dieses zeichen angezeigt
und ich kann auch nicht ins Bios booten


----------



## flotus1 (1. Februar 2016)

Das klingt eher danach als wäre ein Bios- oder Supervisor-Passwort gesetzt.
Es gibt Firmen (auch manche seriöse) die den Service anbieten diese Passwörter zu entfernen. Bloß nicht den oft zu lesenden Rat befolgen die CMOS-Batterie zu entfernen und den Einschaltknopf zu drücken. Dann hast du einen 3kg schweren Briefbeschwerer.
Das ganze natürlich nur falls das Notebook legal erworben wurde, das versteht sich von selbst


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2016)

Eine übliche Verschlüsselung ist, wenn deine Daten auf der HDD beispielsweise per AES verschlüsselt sind, die festplatte und der restliche PC aber frei sind. Sprich du kommst ins BIOS, kannst andere Datenträger einbauen und dortige Betriebssysteme benutzen und so weiter, kommst nur eben nicht an die Daten der Festplatte ran - kannst sie aber löschen/formatieren.

Weiterführende Verschlüsselungen sperren dein komplettes Gerät ohne das Passwort, sprich du kommst nicht ins BIOS oder sonstwo hin und kannst nicht mal was löschen, ohne Passwort läuft GAR NICHTS.

Dazwischen gibts beliebige Abstufungen, beispielsweise ein normales BIOS-Supervisor-PW. Was davon genau bei dir zutrifft kann man aus der ferne kaum sagen, wenn du aber nicht mal ins BIOS kommst ist alles was du versuchen kannst ein CMOS Reset - gehts dann immer noch nicht findest du entweder dein Passwort wieder oder dein Gerät ist für immer unbrauchbar es sei denn der Hersteller kann weiterhelfen (per Masterpasswort oder ähnlichem).




flotus1 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht den oft zu lesenden Rat befolgen die  CMOS-Batterie zu entfernen und den Einschaltknopf zu drücken. Dann hast  du einen 3kg schweren Briefbeschwerer.



Wenns wirklich nur ein simples BIOS-PW ist hilft die Methode (schon mehrfach erlebt), bei weiterführenden Schutzmechanismen haste Recht, dann ists ein Briefbeschwerer.


----------



## Sprudelwasser (1. Februar 2016)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten werde dann irgendwann einen CMOS Reset durchführen


----------



## Sprudelwasser (2. Februar 2016)

Hab noch ne frage wenn ich den Stecker von der CMOS Battery entfernt
 habe muss ich dann denn Laptop ganz kurz an machen und schnell wieder aus wie in diesem video?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HRjUK1IB84
oder nur austecken und wieder einstecken?


----------

